# BIG BASTARD BY 2013 ... At least thats the plan



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Wanting to pack on some size, gain strength and improve in my fitness. I'm hoping to update this most of the time with how I'm doing, day to day.

Diet:










Start Stats: 08/03/10

5'11

20% bf

180lbs

Stage 1: Fitness, conditioning and all round strength.

I've already set myself a long term target of competing in 3 years and would like to break this down in 3 stages, above being the first stage. At this minute I think my basics are lacking and I want to start from the ground and work up.

*Fitness*

My fitness is terrible, I used to run half marathons few years back and thinking about it now gives me the sweats. The plan is to incorporate some HIIT kettlebell training on my off days in the evening to get back some fitness.

*Bodyfat*

My BF % is too high, I'll be doing some steady cardio in the morning to help combat any increase during this bulk and hopefully get it down to the mid-high teens, rather than low 20s, in several months.

I'll be doing a steady run in the mornings, 15-25 minutes to help with this goal - This will be done on the off days.

*Strength and Size*

I've been playing around with exercises for the last few weeks, finding what works. After some more reading I've decided to go for a basic all over routine x3 a week. I'll stick with this for 2 months before moving to a split routine. For now, strength is a piority so the rep ranges will be low, 5-8.

*Monday*

Incline DB Bench Press - 5x5

Back Squat - 5x5

Low Row (Pully) - 5x5

*Wednesday*

Seated DB Shoulder Press - 4 Sets

Deadlift - 4 Sets

Lat Pulldown - 4 Sets

*Friday*

Incline DB Bench Press - 5x5

Back Squat - 5x5

Low Row (Pully) - 5x5

At the end of each day I will do various Ab exercises to failure, 3 or 4 sets, depending how I feel.

Starting Progress Shots

Took a few pictures today, not pumped, not full, feeling deflated as my diet has been crap today.




























I'm planning to update these in 6 months with some good changes 

Short Term Targets

In 6 months time I hope to bag these;

*Strength*

Incline DB Bench Press 35kgs for 5 Reps

Seated DB Shoulder Press 30kgs for 5 Reps

Back Squat 100kgs for 5 Reps

Deadlift 140kgs for 5 Reps

*Fitness*

To be able to do a 1.5mil run in 12 Minutes

*Year end target*

I would like to see a solid weight on the scales of 190lbs with less bodyfat than I have already, 16-18% would be amazing. If I could reach this goal I would be head over heals with joy :thumb:

Lets crack on.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd keep the milk....whey wont be enough to see him through the night..


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Diet looks pretty good but add in carbs PWO, drop the milk at meal 6.


Isnt the milk good for slow release over night?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Its blended with Udos oil which is basically FAT. all the omegas etc etc. Its good stuff.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Milk is garbage and *all it will do is make him fat with the high fat intake.*
> 
> The fat from the udo will slow down the release from the whey.


yeh....your right....dont drink milk....makes you fat right away... :whistling:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Trust me mate i know from a few years of experimentation.
> 
> Trying to help the guy get proper gains not just fat.
> 
> Con


skimmed milk has next to no fat...its cheap...a good source of slow release protein....300ml a day will not make him fat.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

Ive stoped drinking milk in my shakes, simply because it i was getting to many spots!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Arg, out my journal you lot.

!!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

50 ML udo oil is alot don't you think ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Arg, out my journal you lot.
> 
> !!


Deleted my posts. But yes either take my advice or get fat trust me in the long run your plan shall fail.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> skimmed milk has next to no fat...its cheap...a good source of slow release protein....300ml a day will not make him fat.


x2


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

sizar said:


> 50 ML udo oil is alot don't you think ?


Your probably right, 30ml it is.

Since I started this diet I have had so much more energy. If I cut the fats would

I still be growing? Its just that I like going for runs most days so I would have

Thought I need more cals.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Lois_Lane said:


> Deleted my posts. But yes either take my advice or get fat trust me in the long run your plan shall fail.


How exactly does milk make you fat?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Still playing around with the weights, trying to find out what works etc etc.

This is from tonights session;

Flat DB Bench

24kgs/14

26kgs/10

28kgs/8

(wanted to crack on with the 30kgs but they looked scary :S)

28kgs/6

20kgs/6

Machine Fly

45kgs/20 - 55kgs/9 - 55kgs/7

Low Row (Pully)

10 Plates/12 - 11Plates/10 - 12Plates/8 - 10plates/8

Leg Extension

25kgs 4x10

Leg Press (Legs are deffo something i need to improve on)

45kgs/10 - 55kgs/10 - 65kgs/10 - 75kgs/10 - 85kgs/10

My upper half of the body has a nice shape ( i think ) once its pumped but my chest still looks freaking deflated. Might need to look into why.

I'll try and crack on with the 30kg DBs on monday.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> How exactly does milk make you fat?


From experience, full fat milk 'made' me fat.

Though in truth, it was my fault I did not monitor the amount I was taking in or paying any attention to the macros.

A poor workman blames his tools scenario I think.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good that you have a raised awareness of the importance of legs. Do you squat?

When you train chest, do you feel that your chest has been worked? Do you pull your shoulderblades back when doing chest press movements?



> (wanted to crack on with the 30kgs but they looked scary :S)


The bigger the weight gets, they look more and more scary.

Try acknowledging to yourself that they are big and scary, but you are even bigger and scarier again.



> Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil, for I am the baddest mother f*cker in the God damn valley


All the best W,

J


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Good that you have a raised awareness of the importance of legs. Do you squat?
> 
> When you train chest, do you feel that your chest has been worked? Do you pull your shoulderblades back when doing chest press movements?
> 
> ...


I dont squat yet, I'm playing it safe for now. My knees are really weak - I've had problems since I was 10, trying to build up the strength on the leg press before doing actual squats.

As far as my chest goes, its confusing. When I've been training my chest after a couple weeks lay off I get a really good pump - chest is completely full of blood and is really tight. After a few weeks of concistancy this feeling goes and only left with a slight pump.

I do also pull my shoulderblades back.

Thanks for popping in J!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Updated first page with pics, goals and targets.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Take it all off or don't take it off at all.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

SALKev said:


> Take it all off or don't take it off at all.


No because I had to face towards my window to get some decent light for my cam. Accross the road are retirement flats..

You do the math :laugh:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I was talking about the hair actually...

Steady now! :lol:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Today was a real learning experience. My mind wasn't quite with it today, got some sh!t going on, on top of this I'm having a tough time at work.

I still managed to get all my meals in for the day, but my training suffered. I couldn't turn off from things around me and concentrate on the task in hand. Having said that, I still managed to do a massive PB (at least I think so) and that was use 30kg DBs in a bench press, whats even better was that it was incline - which I'm told is slightly harder.

I've been so tired today. On the way to the gym I felt as if I was going to fall asleep on the bus, once I got there I still didn't quite feel with it. Hoping this problems are going to pass. Got back from the gym around 7, had some food and went to sleep. Woke up 15 mins ago for my last meal and planning to hit the hay after posting this. HATE BEING TIRED!!!

Tonights training.

Incline DB bench press

24kgs x 8

26kgs x 8

28kgs x 8

30kgs x 5 :thumbs:

Low Row, wide grip

10 Plates x 10

11 Plates x 8

12 Plates x 7

Leg Press

65kgs x 10

75kgs x 10

85kgs x 10

95kgs x 10

The session felt crap, should have been good, but wasn't. My mind wasn't with it, so my body was else where too.

Lets see if i'm more awake tomorrow.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Started doing a 5x5 routine, session felt really good tonight. The free weights were slightly busy tonight so routine was juggled around a little.

Low row (pully)

9 Plates, 10 Reps, 8 Reps (Warm up)

12 Plates x 5 Reps

12 Plates x 5 Reps

14 Plates x 5 Reps

14 Plates x 5 Reps (Bit too heavy, form was lost a tad on last two reps)

13 Plates x 5 Reps

Leg Press - Would have squatted but the ONLY squat rack was in use

45kgs, 10 Reps (Warmup)

75kgs, 5 Reps (Warmup)

105kgs x 5 Reps

115kgs x 5 Reps

115kgs x 5 Reps

115kgs x 5 Reps

125kgs x 5 Reps

Now I got some pretty good chicken legs, and was pleased with the weight I was pressing! lol.

Incline DB Bench

24kgs x 5 Reps (Warmup)

26kgs x 5 Reps (Warmup)

28kgs x 5 Reps

28kgs x 5 Reps

28kgs x 5 Reps

28kgs x 5 Reps

28kgs x 5 Reps

Going to be using 30kgs on Monday for the exercise. I've only ever touched the 30s on last monday so would be good to see what Im like with them on the whole exercise!

Diet

Diet today has been good. I've not followed the planned one but I've eaten 1kgs of lean beef today as I have had to use a couple packs up before tomorrow lol.

I've not been as tired today but have felt pretty misrable for some of the afternoon so I ended up falling asleep for a good few hours.

Never thought a break up from my partner would effect me this much!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

nice journal mate, which gym do you train at in bristol?

breakups are tough as fvk sometimes mate, i went through a real rough patch a year or so ago because of one. training helps though!

good luck with your goals


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Couscous is a good alternative to rice/pasta and much quicker to cook! (Important for me being a student). Good fats are essential so don't remove fats thinking they'll make you fat because in moderation they won't.

Cool journal.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

HJL said:


> nice journal mate, which gym do you train at in bristol?
> 
> breakups are tough as fvk sometimes mate, i went through a real rough patch a year or so ago because of one. training helps though!
> 
> good luck with your goals


Even worse when the other half goes from wanting to get married to not speaking with me and moving out over the course of 2 months!!

Currently training at Esporta near parkway station - Trying to find a gym in the centre so I can do my training at lunch & actually have some free weights to play around with. What about you?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

BennyC said:


> Couscous is a good alternative to rice/pasta and much quicker to cook! (Important for me being a student). Good fats are essential so don't remove fats thinking they'll make you fat because in moderation they won't.
> 
> Cool journal.


I've had some couscous today. Put a bit of vegetable stock in with it and it tastes really nice, deffo a lot easier to make, bit of water - wack in microwave, jobs a good 'un!!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Another good day on the diet front. I might be changing it around for next week though. Felt a bit tired, not sure if it because I was just actually tired or emotionally exhaused, either way I had a good 3 hour nap in the afternoon.

I also might be chopping my training routine around (for the last time lol) as I think doing a heavy whole body thing 3 times a week it a little too much for me.

Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Training was mind blowing (For me anyway) Apart from a slightly dodgy knee I was well pleased with how it went today.

Eating right, and clean is REALLY helping.

Training:

*Low Row*

9 Plates x 10 (Warm up)

9 Plates x 10 (Warm up)

13 Plates x 5

13 Plates x 5

13 Plates x 5

13 Plates x 5

13 Plates x 5

Felt strong, might push it to 14 Plates on friday and see how we go.

*Leg Press*

75kgs x 10 (Warm up)

85ks x 5 (Warm up)

115kgs x 5

115kgs x 5

Right knee started to feel a little dodgy

115kgs x 5

115kgs x 5

115kgs x 5

Knee didnt feel right after the 4th set, felt quite risky doing the 5th but went down ok. Upping the weight for next time.

*Incline DB Press*

22kgs x 10 (Warm up)

28kgs x 5 (Warm up)

30kgs x 5

30kgs x 5

30kgs x 5

30kgs x 5 (5th rep was slightly wobbly)

The 32kg DBs were staring me in the face, thought **** it - and picked them up.

32kgs x 4 (Woop!! Another PB)

I'm really pleased that I'm moving up the DB ladder (as it were) and am now picking up the bad boys from the heavy side LOL. Going to stick with 30kgs again on friday just to get the form under my belt before going heavier.

Diet

Again, diet has been spot on (So far anyway) I've started eating more chicken (100g more) and slightly cut back on the carbs and fats as I was getting too many cals.

Tomorrow I'm going to get a cold, empty stomach weigh in so i can see what my weights been like. Apparently I've already put on over a stone (Although weighed myself in the evening) So heres hoping to god it was because I had a days worth of food and No.2s in me :whistling:

On Wednesday I'll be doing deadlifts. I hope to hell there is room in my stupid gyms free weight corner to do them. Really want to be aiming for 200kg DL By the end of the year.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Another training session smashed! Currently Loving this routine. Oh and the squat rack was free although did **** on it

Low Row

9 Plates x 10 Reps

9 Plates x 10 Reps

14 Plates x 8 Reps

14 Plates x 6 Reps

14 Plates x 5 Reps

14 Plates x 5 Reps

I done something to me groin during this exercise, still hurts a bit now, the tendon between my left leg and ball sack is pretty sore!

Incline DB Press

20kgs x 10

26kgs x 5

30kgs x 5

30kgs x 5

30kgs x 5

30kgs x 5

32kgs x 8

Yes you are seeing that correctly, 32kgs x 8. Have some of that!! Last monday my 4th rep on the 32s was complete failure, this session I did double! Might make my way to using the 32s for the whole exercise on monday.

Squat

I don't think I've ever squat before, so this is pettyful. Not making excuses but my groin was giving me sharp pain more and more the heavier I went. Squats were good, hips were below my knees etc etc

I'm thinking the bar weighs 20kgs as it was an oly so...

40kgs x 6

50kgs x 5

75kgs x 2

75kgs x 3

Yeh that was ****. I hope the rack is free on monday and that I leave the low row till last incase I feck me groin again.

Other than that, bring on monday.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Almost forgot, heres Wednesday's routine;

Seated DB Shoulder Press

22kgs x 5 Reps

22kgs x 5 Reps

24kgs x 5 Reps

24kgs x 5 Reps

24kgs x 5 Reps

Pretty straight forward. I might sub this exercise for the clean and press though.

Deadlift

Not done these before and at the end of it my back was ****ing so pumped I needed to sit down because it was agony!! Asuming the oly bar is 20kgs

60kgs x 6 Reps

60kgs x 8 Reps

60kgs x 6 Reps

Lat Pull down

75kgs x 8 Reps

75kgs x 10 Reps

85kgs x 3 Reps

I was training with my brother so ended up doing something else because he was doing something slightly different.

Upright Rows

30kgs x 5

30kgs x 5

30kgs x 5


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice one mate.. good journal keep it going


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

sizar said:


> nice one mate.. good journal keep it going


Thanks mate. I'm really chuffed with how my benching is coming along lol. Might surpass my target by the end of next month at the rate I'm going.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Training from yesterday;

I wasn't 100% in for this session, was quite tired, it started well but ended crappy 

Incline DB Bench Press

26kgs x 10 Reps (Warm up)

28kgs x 5 Reps (Warm up)

32kgs x 5 Reps

32kgs x 5 Reps

32kgs x 5 Reps (When Picking this up I hurt my wrist a little felt slightly awkward from then on)

32kgs x 5

32kgs x 5

I was tempted to go to the 34kgs but the form wasn't 100%, more like 80% Could have been slightly more strict, going to stick with the 32s for friday

Squat

I went to the gym slightly later so I could specifically use the rack as the gym is usually quieter. I want to start adding weight to it but the inside of my left leg was still playing up, burnt and stang quite a bit.

Asuming the bar is 20kgs (I'm starting to think its acutally 15kgs though)

50kgs x 10 Reps

75kgs x 5 Reps

75kgs x 5 Reps (felt like my tendon was going to snap or something)

Big rest

75kgs x 5

75kgs x 5

Really want to start adding weigh to this but cant with this nagging pain. Grr.

Low Row

I'm concidering scrapping this exercise and going for bent over BB or DB row

12Plates x 6

12Plates x 6

12Plates x 6

12Plates x 6

Shoulders and Deads tomorrow. REALLY looking forward to doing the deads, might aim for 80kgs without dying because of back pumps lol.

Bring on tomorrow.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

My deadlifting sucks 

Tonights session....

Deadlift - Pretty sure the bar is 15kgs as its a 6ft oly

50kgs x 5

80kgs x 5 (Lower back starting to cramp and pump up really bad)

95kgs x 5

95kgs x 3 (Lower back fecked)

Seated DB Shoulder Press

24kgs x 7

26kgs x 5

26kgs x 6

26kgs x 5 (Just got the 5th rep)

I was going to do some chins but my back had some bad cramp still, kind of wanted to lay down!!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been keeping logs of how my diet is going I'm not going to put them all up but I'll post todays;

11am

300ml ss milk

40g whey

20ml olive oil

100g oats

2pm

300g chicken breast

80g rice

green beans

5pm

2 tins of tuna

4 slices grainary bread

real mayo

7:30pm

200-300g turky breast

4 new potatoes

veg

stuffing

9:30pm

7 whole eggs

diet has been crappy today as I've had a migraine and been getting my mum to make me food while i lay in bed like a girl sleeping LOL


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

scrap the low row for bent over barbell row


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

My deads were sh)t till a while ago too mate. I had never lifted and just went light (from 60kg for 4 reps as my last set) upping the wieght by ten killos every week on every set i did.

This was just to get my body used to the action and practising form. I do 120kg for 3 reps now, although not a heavy wieght i know ive got very good form. I only do deads once every 7 days (on a friday) and love the lower back pump aswell!

good luck..


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

HJL said:


> My deads were sh)t till a while ago too mate. I had never lifted and just went light (from 60kg for 4 reps as my last set) upping the wieght by ten killos every week on every set i did.
> 
> This was just to get my body used to the action and practising form. I do 120kg for 3 reps now, although not a heavy wieght i know ive got very good form. I only do deads once every 7 days (on a friday) and love the lower back pump aswell!
> 
> good luck..


Thanks for the input mate. 120kgs feels like 100 miles away lol, I'll be back deading on wednesday so hoping I will crack on with 100kgs. Once again, cheers.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

XJPX said:


> scrap the low row for bent over barbell row


I've been concidering this for ages, would bent over DB row be just as good?


----------



## mds303 (Dec 7, 2008)

Great post WWR, keep it going.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

mds303 said:


> Great post WWR, keep it going.


Thanks mate.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i did forget to mention that at the time i started 60kg was no where near my max, i was just taking it easy. i just started at a point i could lift reps with happly and then added and progressed to my max. Only now can i start building on it.

will be watching!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Last nights session;

Seated DB Shoulder Press

22kgs x 8

24kgs x 8

28kgs x 4

28kgs x 4

Deadlift

I keep getting some really crazy lower back pumps and was really uncomfortable!!

55kgs x 10

105kgs x 2 (Grip went on this)

105kgs x 3

105kgs x 3

105kgs x 3

I'll be sticking to this weight until I can do 5x5 then upping it by 5kgs. I might alter my routine around so I'm doing Dead & shoulders on Monday and Friday and my chest, squats & back on the wednesday. I'm happy I'm now doing a 3 figure deadlift, hoping I'm still set on that target of 160kgs by october time.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

First day of trying a new HIT type routine, first time my muscles actually felt worked rather than fatigued! The gist of the routine is plenty of warm ups on the main exercise (today being DB Incline Press) with 1 working set, concentrating on 100% form, very slow reps till I hit total muscle failure (I understand it wont be total but pretty damn close - you warriors stay out.)

DB Incline Press (Plenty of Warm Ups - 1 Working Set)

20kgs/10

24kgs/10

28kgs/6

34kgs/5 (PB - Next week I'm going to try and hit 6 reps, or more if I manage it)

Flat DB Fly (1 Working Set)

16kgs/10 (Bit too light, underestimated myself will probably aim for 20s next week)

Seated DB Shoulder Press (1 warm-up & 1 working set)

22kgs/10

26kgs/4 (This was Poo)

Tricep Push down (1 warm-up & 1 working set)

23.75kgs/8

31.25kgs/10 (Underestimated myself, trying to aim for 6-8reps total failure, upping next week)

And that was me done. Felt really good, muscles felt a lot more worked doing the reps as slow as I did - Chuffed with the PB


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad you've been adjusting the diet mate, that did look like a lot of food (read carbs). Gotta be careful when you're aiming for mass mate. Anyone will tell you that if you haven't got the genetics for it then eating like a horse will only lead to fat gain. Trust me I've looked big and bulky at 16st (to some people anyway lol) before but to be in contest nick I'd have had to be around 11.5st lol. I know you want to compete on day so bare this in mind - slow and steady


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

AlasTTTair said:


> Glad you've been adjusting the diet mate, that did look like a lot of food (read carbs). Gotta be careful when you're aiming for mass mate. Anyone will tell you that if you haven't got the genetics for it then eating like a horse will only lead to fat gain. Trust me I've looked big and bulky at 16st (to some people anyway lol) before but to be in contest nick I'd have had to be around 11.5st lol. I know you want to compete on day so bare this in mind - slow and steady


Ta for the comment. Slow and steady is exactly what I'm trying to achieve. Because of this I've shifted my goals around, also tweaked my training a little to help with growth and recovery.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Better start updating this fecker again.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Over the last month training has been consistent but diet has been terrible, probably only getting 4 meals in most days, with an odd acception where I hit the nail on the head.

I've been training for strength and have been doing well but it isn't really for me, I've got a very thin frame and don't think I'll be pushing any crazy weights ever.

I'm looking to change my gym so it can fit more snug in my day as at this minute I'm having to train around 8:45pm to avoid the swarm of people my gym gets after office hours where I will be standing around, waiting for something to become free. If one of the gyms are any good in the centre I'll be going there during my lunch at work, that would be ideal really. Or it would be a case of having to go to Easton and avoid gun fire to get into this only decent gym in the north end of Bristol.

Diet has changed and will update that on the first post.

One thing I need to start doing is getting more sleep because I think my recovery is sh!t or it was possible because my diet has been bad recently.

Changed the training, its a push, pull, legs split, still keeping form the main priority.

Other than that I'll start updating this thing again.

Also I think my year end target was REALLY over estimated but I will see how it goes.


----------

